# Lightfoots death reported on twitter



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

twitter @davidakin


Not a twitter guy .. anyone else?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://politwitter.ca/?search=davidakin+


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks like it's for real. This is very sad news indeed. Hmmm..link doesn't seem toi work, but the Calgary Herald has run the story.

http://www.calgaryherald.com/story.html?id=2582156

Shawn.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Very sad day indeed. RIP.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Sad indeed. Also: duplicate thread.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sad day. 

RIP Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Appears to be another bogus internet death


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Come on! That's sick!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

!?!?!?!?!?!?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

That Ottawa Citizen article I linked to quoted Ronnie Hawkins -- man, The Hawk doesn't lie, right? WTF?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Chito said:


> Sad day.
> 
> RIP Gordon Lightfoot


Windsor star has reported it. http://www.windsorstar.com/Gordon+Lightfoot+died/2582177/story.html


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ALL those links are gone now. "Sorry story not available"


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

guitarman2 said:


> Windsor star has reported it. http://www.windsorstar.com/Gordon+Lightfoot+died/2582177/story.html


Not anymore, thank link is dead too


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

iaresee said:


> That Ottawa Citizen article I linked to quoted Ronnie Hawkins -- man, The Hawk doesn't lie, right? WTF?


That story has been pulled out too.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not anymore, thank link is dead too


Wikepedia had reported his death date as February 17, 2010 and now I see they have edited it out. Ronny Hawkins supposedly is the only one now reporting this to be true. Could he be the original source of the rumour?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Some naughty person in Ottawa started this rumor.

http://network.nationalpost.com/NP/...on-lightfoot-alive-despite-internet-hoax.aspx


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's a hoax. This is from the Globe and Mail:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/arts/gordon-lightfoot-very-much-alive/article1473102/


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I just heard on the radio that he was seen at the gym today on a treadmill! Crazy S&%t


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

He himself called 680news cause he heard the report and wanted to dispell it. He said he;s gonig on tour! Maybe this is a portent for all us who have not had the pleaseure to get out there and see him!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Kinda reminds me of this... :smilie_flagge17:

[YOUTUBE]dGFXGwHsD_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

But what does Ronnie Hawkins have to say about it? It was a quote from him that everyone was using.

(Edit: Also, what's the the gray background on posts now? That's new right? Used to be white wasn't it? High contrast is better...I'm just saying...)


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

iaresee said:


> But what does Ronnie Hawkins have to say about it? It was a quote from him that everyone was using.
> 
> (Edit: Also, what's the the gray background on posts now? That's new right? Used to be white wasn't it? High contrast is better...I'm just saying...)


I read it .. honest.... Ironically I saw Ronnie on a local commercial last night toot that fact that Cleary can build him a home in Forty days


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> The Lake it is said never gives up her dead. Twitter, on the other hand...


My buddy was docked next to Gordan.... he's not much of a sailor.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

The story is a hoax


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

With all the news media sources that picked this up so quickly I guess it just shows how bad journalism has gotten.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

guitarman2 said:


> With all the news media sources that picked this up so quickly I guess it just shows how bad journalism has gotten.


Thw whole concept of instant news is a problem, and these people that post this stuff know that. It's just a game and they want to see how many news sources will fall for it.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> With all the news media sources that picked this up so quickly I guess it just shows how bad journalism has gotten.


Exactly. What a bunch of morons. Pathetic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> Seriously, from this point forward, I vow to stop using Ronnie Hawkins as my primary source of news.


But who will I turn to if not The Hawk?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> With all the news media sources that picked this up so quickly I guess it just shows how bad journalism has gotten.


 I don't know if it's journalism as much as the medium. The newspaper arms race has shifted from subscribers to your daily to viewers of your website. They make money when people go to their site to read the news and ads get displayed. So if everyone else is posting quickly...

The quote in the Majors (like the Ottawa Citizen) was from a supposed friend of Lightfoot's. What I haven't seen explained yet is: did someone impersonate Ronnie Hawkins? Did Ronnie Hawkins lie? Or did Ronnie Hawkins not really know what was going on?

Sure, a corroboration with Lightfoot's manager or immediate family was in the works, but who wouldn't move if your source was Ronnie Hawkins? I would've cleared that as an editor. It's a medium that can be corrected, so you roll with a fact checking agenda that's not so stellar.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank Gord for small miracles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Thw whole concept of instant news is a problem, and these people that post this stuff know that. It's just a game and they want to see how many news sources will fall for it.


 Post what stuff? Where are you getting this from? That OC article had a quote from Ron Hawkins with the line that he was a "close, personal friend". Is there more to that piece of the story yet?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]kZlrrwUIwcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> Maybe it wasn't The Hawk that spread the rumour. Maybe it was Ron Hawkins, lead singer of Lowest of the Low. That guy's a trouble-maker.
> 
> Or maybe it was renound athiest and evolutionary biologist Richard Dawkins.
> 
> ...


 This article is pretty specific:



> At 2:40 p.m. EST, for instance, the _Vancouver Sun_’s Web site posted a brief announcing Lightfoot’s death at 71, quoting fellow singer Ronnie Hawkins as saying his old friend had passed away last night. By 2:52, it was removed from the Web site.


And don't be hatin' on The Low man. The Low is good peoples.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> [YOUTUBE]kZlrrwUIwcE[/YOUTUBE]


I think it was Rick Moranis that did the Gord impersonation. Whatever happened to Mr. Moranis? He was easily one of the best voice people on the show. I remember this from when I was a kid.

Shawn.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> I think it was Rick Moranis that did the Gord impersonation. Whatever happened to Mr. Moranis? He was easily one of the best voice people on the show. I remember this from when I was a kid.
> 
> Shawn.


 He got rich doing Disney movies ie Honey I shrunk the Kids etc.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Mooh said:


> !?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


+1!



Rugburn said:


> I think it was Rick Moranis that did the Gord impersonation. Whatever happened to Mr. Moranis? He was easily one of the best voice people on the show. I remember this from when I was a kid.
> 
> Shawn.





shoretyus said:


> He got rich doing Disney movies ie Honey I shrunk the Kids etc.


Wiki is your friend 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_Moranis#Retirement

This is a link I don't think I saw:

http://www.lightfoot.ca/hoax.htm


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> [YOUTUBE]kZlrrwUIwcE[/YOUTUBE]


That was one of my favorite SCTV sketches ever.

Well, one day it won't be a false news report, but good to hear it's not true.

Too bad somebody thought to spread fake news.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Shame on the news media for running a false story in a sad effort to scoop each other!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i lol'd when i saw that one of the songs was the theme from mannix. that was a cool post :food-smiley-004:



shoretyus said:


> [YOUTUBE]kZlrrwUIwcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The incomparable Jackie Rogers Jr

[video=youtube;Vv-4F9cYAGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv-4F9cYAGU[/video]


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The incomparable Jackie Rogers Jr
> 
> [video=youtube;Vv-4F9cYAGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv-4F9cYAGU[/video]


Martin Short.......simply the best at this kind of thing. Thanks GC, that made my morning.

Shawn.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Love the 70's funk music


----------

